# Extraordinary B-24 marking



## Theodor (Oct 29, 2007)

Dear Sirs,

I am trying to find more information about the picture below. This is a B-24 "sitting" on its tail. But see the extraordinary roundel on the horizontal tail surface! What is it? What is the meaning of such emblem? Maybe a Pathfinder aircraft? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe a lead aircraft for a formation? Seems very odd for the placement. 

Assembly lead ships at least for the US usually where brightly colored. Maybe this one was used for taking over once the group was assembled?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2007)

those guys look like russians


----------



## Theodor (Oct 29, 2007)

Yes indeed - a Russian. The other one is Bulgarian. The location is probably Bulgaria or Hungary. The aircraft may be from the 15th AF, operating from Italy.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 29, 2007)

None of the 15th AF B24's used a marking like that.

Its got to be a RAF B24, perhaps used for special purposes.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2007)

Yep, looks like an RAF roundel to me, in an unusual spot.


----------



## Theodor (Oct 29, 2007)

No, it's not RAF, it is USAAF - here found one 460th BG /15th AF/ B24 with such a roundel. Also, I think the aircraft from the frist photo has the same dark square at the opposite side of the tail /roundel on the left, square on the right/, like on this photo:


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 29, 2007)

The marking are squadron markings, below are some profile markings from the book USAAF Heavy bomber B-24 group marking and camoflauge 1941-45 volume one. From what I read some squadrons placed marking's on both rudders and the tail.


----------



## R-2800 (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow never seen them before.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 29, 2007)

Interesting, Micdrow. I have seen the markings on the side of the rudders, but not on top of the horizontal stab. But that picture does look consistent with the 460th, by your doc. Good find!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Micdrow, I was beginning to think our guys "borrowed" some spare parts from the Brits!


----------



## Theodor (Oct 30, 2007)

Thank you very much! Great information!


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 30, 2007)

Your welcome Theodor, Its a nice find on the pictures though, I dont think to many of these photos that have survived or at least turned up. Considering they are on top unless its a in-flight photo or like your top one I dont think there are too many pictures. Could be wrong though.


----------



## lastwarrior (Nov 6, 2007)

I've only seen very few pictures of this extraordinary markings.


----------

